# April Winter - Jay Peak, VT  - Happy Skeaster 2014



## SkiRay (May 1, 2014)

Worth seeing this to the end - at least that is what has been reported so far.








This might have been the best East Coast ski season on record and it's still going for many. I know for many of you are ready to move on but, to me it was a special one. Skiing with my kids on steeps and in trees for a first time; well nothing can be said about that. Here is the latest of our video ski journal that I think all my skiing and boarding friends might like. Next season we are asking that our skier and boarder friends contact us to be part of our ongoing journal. We hope to see you on the slopes somewhere. The latest - April Winter recorded at Jay Peak, VT just last weekend. — with Tom Thrash, Alicia, Alessandro, Nevada and Ray Alba at Jay Peak Resort


----------



## fahz (May 1, 2014)

I think we ran into the Alba family on the last day of skiing at Mt Snow.  Looks great jealous!


----------



## SkiRay (May 1, 2014)

Hey Fahz - we might have.  Did you see our Mount Snow edits we did?

Ray


----------



## fahz (May 1, 2014)

Yes - I stopped to take a picture of my daughter, you stopped and volunteered to take a picture of both of us ~ Thanks!


----------



## SkiRay (May 1, 2014)

Yes, that was the last run of the day. I totally remember seeing you that day. Jay still looks good and we are tempted to make the drive up again though, I have an early flight Monday - that I am concerned I will be a bit burnt if we make the drive. 

Check out the edit(s) we did on snow too.. We keep video journals and only recently we have been posting them up on youtube. We have more on FB account.. 

Below is the weekend we saw you.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 2, 2014)

Nice family videos.  There are very few people that would agree that it has been "the best East Coast ski season on record"


----------



## dlague (May 2, 2014)

Plan on being there Mother's Day weekend - best of all it was her idea so we are safe!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Nice family videos.  There are very few people that would agree that it has been "the best East Coast ski season on record"


:lol: I was happy with snow that fell in NYC metro area this year was best for me since 2001.


----------



## SkiRay (May 21, 2014)

Scotty - you might then find this funny...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSZWH03WgEE


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2014)

or this


----------



## SkiRay (May 21, 2014)

Is this your edit Dlague? Nice edit - love how the mother was telling the kids to get in the house.  The Urban Skier is me -- the snow was so sticky that day.... I couldn't get any speed.


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2014)

SkiRay said:


> Is this your edit Dlague? Nice edit - love how the mother was telling the kids to get in the house.  The Urban Skier is me -- the snow was so sticky that day.... I couldn't get any speed.



No - we live next to huge open hills and get plenty of snow so my kids build their own ramps off snowmobile trails.  Just thought that this edit was cool!


----------

